# SHOOTS TO THE RIGHT



## DONN

I shoot ott and anchor at corner of mouth. i hold gangster and aim with the outside edge of the top fork.

i just started shooting and im not sure how to correct this.


----------



## jazz

There are times and there are reasons when the shot will not go where you are looking at.

In ott case this might be the tie to the forks that causes this, the jerk of your hand, or any thing else.

If "shoots to the right" are consistent than simply move the aiming point a bit to the left - what else?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Could be a number of things. Here are a couple things to check. Do you hold the frame in the left hand? If so, you could be tilting your head too far downwards as you aim down your bands. Making a small change in posture can alter the reference point.

Could be your pouch release. Try to pinch on top of the ammo and not in front of it.


----------



## mattwalt

We were discussing this a few weeks ago. I also find that sometimes the shot flies slightly unexpected - about an inch at 10m (but consistent), I simply correct by adjusting my aim. I don't have the same issue with TTF.

Could also be inconsistent or misaligned elastic...

I'll see if I can find the post...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

DONN said:


> I shoot ott and anchor at corner of mouth. i hold gangster and aim with the outside edge of the top fork.
> 
> i just started shooting and im not sure how to correct this.


Welcome to the forum. There is a introducing forum.
Which hand do you hold?
Think SamuraiShamot told right things.
Also you could have to adjust the cant angle by turn a bit clockwise or adjust the parallel alignment of the frame to the target by rotate it a bit to the left.


----------



## DONN

thanks for the responses..i switched to ttf and I like it better. only been shooting about a week and I have a lot to learn and spend a lot of practice time.


----------



## inconvenience

You can have this happen in ttf also. Although it's less likely.

I've found all left/right issues can be fixed by adjusting the angle you face your target.

I prefer OTT. But TTF is definitely the easiest method for making aimed shots.


----------



## DONN

i,m shooting now ttf and aimimg with the center of the top band when at full draw,but i found that i willsometimes shoot without lining up the top and bottom band. at times i,m not the sharpest knife in the drawer

i thank all that take the time to respond.

don


----------



## Tag

As TreeFork says,”have Fun”. Definitely don’t be too hard on yourself, I guarantee you will receive all positive support from the members of this Forum. Looking forward to your future post. I’ve definitely learned one thing from this Forum, everyone treats each other with respect regardless of how accurate we are or not


----------



## Tag

Lol I’m not totally awake this morning I need to read the dates on the post before I reply


----------



## Jeddy

Live discussions may require a timely response but for those searching by topic any new info is appreciated....even years after the original post


----------



## SJAaz

Tag...

I was right in there with you. Didn't notice the date either.


----------



## RoundBall

Try two things. This happened to me anchoring there also. 
Draw back get your anchor. Then... hold the position and pull your head back and look at your hand. Look at the pouch. I bet it more than likely bent on about 45 deg angle. That kicks your shot. I couldn't anchor there against my face or that's what happened I had to anchor further back to keep the pouch straight and be able to anchor against my face. 
Also as I did..... if your bands are pressing into your face they throw the shot right for me. Check those 2 things. Lets us know.


----------



## tangolima

Try lowering the elbow of the drawing hand. Also try looking at the inside of the bands to align them. Those two have helped me.

There is another way to move the poi to the left. I hold the frame with my left hand. If I flick my left wrist to release the pouch, the projectile will go faster and poi will move to the left. But I don't quite like it as it is hard to control the consistency of the left hand flick.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

